# Self storage units in cancun



## maminina75 (Oct 4, 2012)

I am looking for a self storage unit in Cancun so that we can store our stuff till we find an apartment. Does anyone have any suggestions? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Mini Bodegas Cancún, S.A. de C.V. - Bodegas Pequeñas en renta

Mx. Google search: "Se Renta Mini Bodegas en Cancun"


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope the rates are better in Cancun than here. We looked at the possibility of renting a storage unit for a year in the Guanajuato area and the monthly rent of even a tiny unit in nearby Leon was almost the same as an apartment!

I figure that the high price was due to the lack of competition (only two self-store places in Leon, none in Guanajuato) since storage units are not nearly as common in Mexico as in the US.

Also, the only folks with enough excess "stuff" to need a storage unit are wealthy and I suppose they can afford to pay those kinds of rates.


----------

